# What to Do ! Ford LGT 125 'Hydrostatic' Model K301AS



## SilveradoATC (May 9, 2011)

Hello ! 


So when my father bought his cabin it came with a Ford LGT 125 'Hydrostatic' Model K301AS lawn tractor. i dropped the deck and rode it around awhile. It seems loud. but it works with no smoke.

The carb broke so I need to buy a new one....it cracked from the cold one time in the winter while it was just sitting under a tarp so I need a new one

(anyone know where I can buy one or looks up the carb model type?) 

I have a few more questions. I have seen pics of this tractor where people put a LOADER on it !! how interesting would that be? Is that an easy thing to do ? 

Lastly I hear about people tearing out motors and putting in new ones. I see motors on sale at princess auto all the time. Would it be considerable work to just toss the current engine and put in a brand new one ?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ford tractors are pretty rare - depends what your plans are for it - if originality isnt a concern, go for the motor swap - but id keep the originals for if you ever do decide to go back to original some year( or sell it) - would give you time to search for a replacement carb as well, specially since the original motor runs.

The loader install would be involved - adding hydraulic lines and brackets - id definitely research it before attempting it.


----------

